# A trip around the Italian coast. Help and advise please



## flip123 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I have toured a lot in France using the motorhome aires. I am planning my trip for 2009 and would like to tour the Italian coast in particular the area around Amalfi. Any help and advice would be welcome. 8)


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, we visited Italy in April/May last year. We visited Tuscany, Umbria and then on to Rome.

After Rome, we drove south to see Pompeii and it was an unforgettable experience. Pompeii was very interesting but the driving as we neared Naples was diabolical. I don't think the Highway code exists there or if it does, it is totally disregarded. You have to see it to believe it and I would recommend that you avoid driving through Naples.

When visting Pompeii, we stayed on an ACSI camp site at Vico Equense. It was very convenient for travel to some of the sights in the area. One day we boarded a boat which took us round the coast to the town of Amalfi. It was a beautiful trip. We returned from Amalfi on the bus, first to Sorrento and then by rail to Vico Equense. Another day we took the train to Pompeii and I'm told that if you visit the site, you should be extremely careful before hiring a guide as they can charge astronomical prices.

I believe motorhomes are banned on the section of the Amalfi coast between Amalfi and Sorrento and I am very glad we did not attempt it because on the day we were there it took about one and a half hours to travel approximately 17km in the bus. The traffic was very heavy and the clifftop road is narrow and there are marshals on the route to assist the traffic flow. When our bus met an oncoming bus, they had to manouever to pass each other and at one stage it took us about 15 minutes to pass one bus, all the while scooters and motorcycles buzzing in and out between the vehicles.

After leaving Vico Equense, we crossed Italy to the Adriatic coast where the driving was much more civilised and after two or three stops en route we visted Venice staying on another ACSI site Scarpiland near Cavallino. A short walk from the site we caught a bus to Punta Sabbioni where we were able to board boats visiting Murano, Burano and Venice. We bought a day pass at the camp site which was very good value and was valid for buses and boats.

After a vist to Slovenia we saw the lakes Garda, Como and Maggiore which I would highly recommend.

We didn't see many Aires in Italy and used mostly ACSI sites which cost 14 euros per night and are usually of a good standard. You can PM me if you would like a bit more info on our Italian trip.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

flip123 said:


> the Italian coast in particular the area around Amalfi. 8)


Banned - with good reason, we did it in a Corsa and only just managed it.

We've done a lot of Italy over the years, main by bike, but Naples is just something else. Any vehicle with a straight body panel was obviously brand new. Our hire Corsa had 5 major dings and it wasn't old. I clipped the wing more a few times in the first half hour, it was that or wear a scooter.

Public transport is good and cheap. We used that more than the Corsa. So find a site near a station, like Pompeii and park up.

Or hire a car or scooter if you're really brave.

Lido di Ostia is good for seeing Rome, half hour on the train was 3 euros.

Don't miss The Lakes, probably better than the coast.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hilldweller, there was me feeling paranoid and thinking the other drivers were out to get me, but it sounds as if you had a similar experience.

We came down from Rome on the eve of a public holiday. We passed Naples at about 6pm, the motorway was packed and at the toll it was a complete free for all and then the sat nav let us down by taking us through the small town of Castellammare. Nightmare, the narrow streets were packed and it was every man for himself. It took us nearly an hour to get through the town and I was lucky to only clip a wing mirror.

At one stage we encountered a guy who had double parked and it was too narrow to get through. My wife was so agitated by then that she stood up while hanging out the window, gesticulating and shouting for him to move.

We had a small motor bike with us but I wouldn't dare take it on the road there. I would feel very out of place not ducking and diving through the traffic. It was not uncommon to see a man and his wife with a baby all on a scooter without helmets.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

If you like stunning coastal scenery and walking, try the Cinque Terra area between La Spezia and Genoa. 

We found a super campsite at Dieva Marina, with a free bus down to the station for the excellent rail service up and down the coast.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian coast touring*

 Buon giorno and benvenuto,
posted a few days ago about the Amalfi Coast road - SS 163. It is totally banned to motorhomes/caravans between 07:00 - 23:59, and you wouldn't want to do it anyway.
The method described by scept1c is by far the best way. At Vico Equense you can easily get up to the train station at Seiano. Or you can carry on to Sorrento and go for Santa Fortunata or Nube d'Argento camsites.
At Pompei itself Camping Zeus, Camping Spartacus, or various soste on the same stretch of road as Camping Spartacus.
For Italy in general see the other Italian post this morning.
Avoid coastal area July/August if you can.
Enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

My advice about the Amalfi coast is DON'T!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

scept1c said:


> My wife was so agitated by then that she stood up while hanging out the window, gesticulating and shouting for him to move.


Brilliant. I'll bet the locals were thinking "why is that Italian woman in a UK van ?".

Well you survived, respect.


----------



## wineciccio (Jan 13, 2009)

*Italy touring*

Well i have done it so many times i should know the route with my eyes shut by now, first advice i wish to give to any one wishing to visit (drive) in Italy is to actually do what they do, i mean quite literally you have to inch your way at junctions and i know it can be nervewrecking but its the only way, as mentioned above, i do come from Castellammare Di Stabia, and i know what its like. Therefore all i can say is GO and Enjoy all that Italy has to offer, food/wine/hystory/architecture/arts i could go on and on and i almost forgot scenery. There loads of aires in Italy, if you go to this web site you should be able to download a few. www.zonacamper.it i did


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

scept1c said:


> Hi Hilldweller, there was me feeling paranoid and thinking the other drivers were out to get me, but it sounds as if you had a similar experience.
> 
> We came down from Rome on the eve of a public holiday. We passed Naples at about 6pm, the motorway was packed and at the toll it was a complete free for all and then the sat nav let us down by taking us through the small town of Castellammare. Nightmare, the narrow streets were packed and it was every man for himself. It took us nearly an hour to get through the town and I was lucky to only clip a wing mirror.
> 
> ...


But that's Italy!! Crazy at times but we go to enjoy a different experience. Double parking - everyday occurrence - see your friend, stop the car in the middle of the street have a chat while everyone waits.

Spent six months driving round last winter slowly down the west coast, round Sicily and back up the heel and toe - only used a few campsites there are lots os Aires/Sostas and wild camping allowed provided nothing put outside or awnings opened.

The Italians are great motorhomers and very willing to help. We had a wonderful time.

Relax and go for it all at the same time!

 
Keith


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Si wineciccio, I found that inching forwards was often necessary at junctions but I have to say that there were quite a few occasions when other drivers were courteous and allowed us through. It must be pretty stressful driving in the Naples area, we've seen lots of other parts of Italy and they seem much safer.
Have many people moved away from the threat of Vesuvius (Vesuvio)?
Lots of fantastic things to see in Italy, Sorrento is very nice place to visit and like Hampshireman we had a good time when we saw Devia Marina. Food was great and I've yet to find better coffee in any other country.


----------



## flip123 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Proposed Italian Tour*

Hi eveyone, thanks for the info very enlightening. How did you go on with the language? I am considering going mid Sept for 6weeks can anyone advise on weather conditions? I last visited Italy with my parents in their Bedford Dormobile in 1964 when I was 11 but I do remember the Italians driving techniques left a little to be desired. I remember the van being pushed forward by the car behind at the lights and the fact that if you didn't sound your horn at bends oncoming traffic would assume that they could use all the road. On our second visit my dad's van was hit in the side when a car failed to stop at a juction. The driver coughed up the cash there and then as we believed that the lady accompianing him was not his wife (that seems to be another Italian passion!).  :newb:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Touring Italy*

We found that in the countryside the standard of driving was much better than in the towns, and that personally they are just charming.

For the language, take a Dictionary and wave your hands a lot, and there are many surprising similarities with English words.

Food is fab, and I especially love shopping in butchers' (macelleria) - you can buy wonderful things made of minced veal, sometimes wrapped in raw ham and cheese - take Elizabeth David's Italian Food;
and baker's (pasticceria if they sell cakes, or panificio if not) - the cake shops are often quite exquisite.

There is not the variety of cheese you find in France, but I always try to bring home some pecorino Romano - like parmesan but stronger, it makes wonderful pesto.

Gorgeous veg. - huge pinkish ribbed tomatoes, and lots of green veg. you won't recognise, I mostly just chop them and toss lightly in a pan with a little olive oil and garlic. Wave your hands, raise your eyebrows and shrug your shoulders, and the greengrocer will give you cooking instructions in the same language . . .

Helen


----------



## panick (Aug 30, 2005)

*Touring Italy*

Hi we visited Italy in June 2008 drove straight to Pompeii stopped over night in the service areas en route. In Pompeii we stayed in the campsite adjacent to site. If you are over 65 and a EEC passport holder entry to Pompeii is free, we hired an electronic guide and spent the whole day there, wonderful.

We drove the camper on the coast road from Sorrento to Salerno (the best way in my opinion you are on the seaside of the road) on a Sunday afternoon, very slow so plenty of time to admire the views, did not see any camper restriction signs. Check your fuel the only petrol station we saw on this road could not be entered when travelling south.

We came back via Pisa well worth the visit stayed at campsite within walking distance of the leaning tower. We just took pot luck with campsites just followed the signs on the side of the road, we don't book any in advance.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Amalfi drive coast road (SS163)*

 Ciao panick,
you were lucky to get thru withput being pulled up.
Did you find anywhere to park up in Amalfi?, or anywhere else for that matter.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## panick (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi 
We spent so long stopped in various places while the police worked the buses round the bends it was not worth finding a parking place but it was a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

*Touring Italy in July-August*

we are planning to travel next july (for 2 months) from rosslare to roscoff, south of france, across through monaco on to genoa italy. Has anyone tried this journey or have any suggestions on places to visit? we are thinking it will be best to travel/stay inland in italy, venturing to the coast on day trips on the motorbike, and keeping away from the major cities with the exception of verona. any advice/suggestions are very welcome. from reading other posts it seems a good idea to steer clear of the amalfi coast/naples in the van, are there any other places we should avoid. what is the train service like?


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

One place I would definitely recommend that you avoid is the Frejus Tunnel between France and Italy, it cost us 48 euros last year. 8O Needless to say, we returned by a different route.


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Which route did you travel home by? we were trying to avoid the mont blanc tunnel, i don't fancy it and i believe the queues in July are dreadful.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Our return route was recommended by a French couple we met in Sienna.
We travelled via Turin (Torino) towards the Frejus Tunnel on the A32. Before we reached the tunnel we turned off towards Oulx, Montgenevre and then Briancon where we headed in the direction of Bourg d'Oisans and Grenoble.
This route will take you across the Alps where you can view some spectacular scenery. There are a number of parking places along the way where we saw motorhomes parked. When we passed through there was still quite a bit of snow on the mountains although the roads were completely clear. Some of the narrow side roads to passes such as Alpe-d'Huez were still closed.
The French couple who came that way in April told us that the route was easy and without any major hills. I was a bit nervous beforehand because we had a motorbike on a rack and we are very close to our weight limit but we managed without any problems.
The traffic was fairly light but I don't know what it would be like in July.


----------

